# Pre-Sale Light Correction Detail - Mazda 3MPS - Auto Finesse FUSION!!!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

This car is owned by a friend of mine and is being sold soon so I was asked to restore some life into its paintwork ahead of the sale. I also took the opportunity to try out the new Auto Finesse Fusion Wax...

A few befores:


DSC06221 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06222 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06223 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06224 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06225 by RussZS, on Flickr

Wheels were up first, so before:


DSC06230 by RussZS, on Flickr

As they were quite soiled, I attacked them firstly with G101 via Pressure Sprayer, left this to work for a few minutes then rinsed to remove as much as the dirt as possible before making physical contact with the wheels!


DSC06231 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06233 by RussZS, on Flickr

Rinsed:


DSC06234 by RussZS, on Flickr

Better, but not good enough, so out came the Smart Wheels and various brushes:


DSC06235 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06236 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06237 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06238 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06239 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06241 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06242 by RussZS, on Flickr

These were then rinsed but were still heavily soiled in places:


DSC06243 by RussZS, on Flickr

IronX was used to attack and remove these stubborn stains, which I assume were brake dust:


DSC06245 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06246 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06247 by RussZS, on Flickr

Much better!


DSC06248 by RussZS, on Flickr

The engine bay was next, dealt with via G101:


DSC06251 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06252 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC06255 by RussZS, on Flickr

Grime Out was used to foam the car:


DSC06256 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06257 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06258 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06261 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06262 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06264 by RussZS, on Flickr

Auto Finesse Lather was used to wash the car:


DSC06265 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then the heavens opened up again (so lucky to have this unit at times!), but after washing, I:

- Addressed Fallout with IronX
- Tar addressed with Tardis
- Final foam and rinse

Then the car was moved inside for claying:


DSC06266 by RussZS, on Flickr

Most of the car was clean but the roof and bonnet had a lot of, what I assume was sap, present:

[
DSC06267 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then the car was dried with a towel and blower (to stop water runs!) then the paintwork was assessed.

The paint on this Mazda was very thin - averaging between 100-110 microns all over...

I was hoping that the paint wasn't too bad, but...


DSC06269 by RussZS, on Flickr

Oh dear... possibly the worst paint I've seen in a while, and given how thin it was, I was to tread carefully...


DSC06271 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06272 by RussZS, on Flickr

After playing with a few combinations, I was getting the best results from Megs 105 on a polishing pad and following up with Megs 205 on a finishing pad:


DSC06274 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06277 by RussZS, on Flickr

Under Halide on the bonnet (not refined)


DSC06280 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06283 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06297 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06298 by RussZS, on Flickr

To finish, I decided to try a sample pot of the forthcoming Auto Finesse Fusion Wax, which I believe will be beneath Soul in the range, but not entirely sure. It was a real pleasure to use - easy to spread and remove and smelt great too - very fruity!! 


DSC06302 by RussZS, on Flickr

Also finshed with:

- Mercury on the exhaust
- Crystal on Glass
- Mint Rims on Wheels
- Pinnacle Black Onyx on tyres

and finally, after 12 hours or so, some afters:


DSC06305 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06307 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06309 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06310 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06311 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06312 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06313 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06315 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06320 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06325 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06326 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06327 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06328 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks for reading. Next up an Edition 30 Write Up from today, a BMW 1M mid week then something special next weekend...


DSC06329 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ - Midlands Car Care


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Great turn around as always Russ..... Bet they were amazed at the difference...:argie:


----------



## George3G (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow Russ, that is just incredible. I've seen a lot of 50/50 photographs but those are easily the best.

I wouldn't be suprised if the owner changed their mind about selling it!

Once again amazing work :doublesho


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

ford nut said:


> Great turn around as always Russ..... Bet they were amazed at the difference...:argie:


Thank you 



George3G said:


> Wow Russ, that is just incredible. I've seen a lot of 50/50 photographs but those are easily the best.
> 
> I wouldn't be suprised if the owner changed their mind about selling it!
> 
> Once again amazing work :doublesho


Thanks George! You may like the CW Ed30 write up I'm doing too...

I can't wait to get my hands on yours now!!


----------



## George3G (Jun 3, 2009)

Haha good. Just need to get those panels flatted then she's all yours. I lowered it this weekend on Eibachs but I'm hating the ride, and the stance so I'm going back to standard springs!


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Stunning as always mate


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

As always :thumb:
Excellent work Russ.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Flipping heck - that's a turn around! 

Nice work!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great correction as usual Russ good finish with the Fusion as well, few hundred onto the value then


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cracking work again Russ :thumb:
(flat tyre on your Golf?..)


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Very nice work Russ & what a difference in colour a good machine polish can achieve. I forgot you had a pot of Fusion as well as the "other" one  i had a couple of people asking about it today and was thinking _how do you even know about it_ Pricing and spec on the wax is yet to be released, and or where it will sit in the range, all will be revealed soon (ish)


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice work Russ, some great 50/50s there, that paint was a bit of a mess!!

Kev


----------



## Jav_R (Apr 2, 2011)

now worths a couple of euros more


----------



## Morty130971 (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks great 

Any idea what the mileage is and how much he wants for it?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Morty130971 said:


> Looks great
> 
> Any idea what the mileage is and how much he wants for it?


I'll find out right now for you buddy


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Morty130971 said:


> Looks great
> 
> Any idea what the mileage is and how much he wants for it?


44,000 miles on it, and he wants £7995 ono...

So much car for the money! It has a diff too!


----------



## Morty130971 (Feb 20, 2012)

Yup they come pretty well spec'd a lot more than my R26  it'll be easier for the forthcoming twins too lol 

What age/date of reg?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

09 plate...


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Great 50/50's.

How does the owner find grip in that car with Nankangs on it?!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice work Russ. 

Looking forward to seeing the Golf soon!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Another cracker of a job. Suberb reflections considering the paint work readings.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great transformation as usual :thumb:

mike


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice finish


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Good work russ, it's always a pleasure to read your write ups


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Russ


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

lovely.

a nice snap on tool box would look the nuts in your unit


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> lovely.
> 
> a nice snap on tool box would look the nuts in your unit


:lol:

What's the current price...


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Right, that's no. 2 

This is getting into turnaround territory. Great job! :thumb: Was the paint particular soft, or had it be treated harshly?

We were put off the Mazda's locally when looking to buy, as they were all in a bit of a state, inside and out :doublesho


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Excellent as always Russ :thumb:

That's the first i've heard of the AF Fuzion wax, will be very interesting indeed if it sits below Soul in the price point :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

-PJB- said:


> Right, that's no. 2
> 
> This is getting into turnaround territory. Great job! :thumb: Was the paint particular soft, or had it be treated harshly?
> 
> We were put off the Mazda's locally when looking to buy, as they were all in a bit of a state, inside and out :doublesho


It was soft and thin... nightmare really.

Thanks again 



Waxamomo said:


> Excellent as always Russ :thumb:
> 
> That's the first i've heard of the AF Fuzion wax, will be very interesting indeed if it sits below Soul in the price point :thumb:


I'm not sure when it's due to come out tbh Chris, or indeed if it will even be called Fusion. James doesn't tell me anything


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Great work as always mate.


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Bostin correction job


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Crackin mate


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words all.

Russ.


----------



## JamesdaSilva (Mar 16, 2012)

Great job Russ

Love those mps


----------



## Leo19 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice! Have you considered getting some plates made up with your logo on that you can just stick over the customers number plates? Much easier than editing photos :thumb:


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Excellent Russ and amazing 50/50's!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Leo19 said:


> Nice! Have you considered getting some plates made up with your logo on that you can just stick over the customers number plates? Much easier than editing photos :thumb:


I'm having some made this week - loads of little things I need to get around to doing!!

Thanks all 

Russ.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Easily worth more now and should sell easily too , top work


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Ohh looks so good:argie:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Cracking work Russ:buffer: did you use a DA or Rotary for the polishing stage?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

I have notice that you use a lot these traditional waxes and sealants. Is it because customer want that or because they don't know benefit of these new coatings?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

sm81 said:


> I have notice that you use a lot these traditional waxes and sealants. Is it because customer want that or because they don't know benefit of these new coatings?


It really depends on the circumstances of the detail and budget of the customer - so I won't use a coating unless the paint is near perfect as you're effectively 'locking in' defects to an extent - not really best practice. In this instance the car was being sold on so it was pointless the owner paying for a coating 

You'll notice that I've done a few new car details using coatings recently including Opti Coat 2.0, Ceramishield Pro and Hard Body...

Thanks all


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Tradtitional is traditional for a reason , its the best 
Great work Russ!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## Tempted (Oct 8, 2012)

Fantastic job. Always enjoy your write ups!

If I was to hazard a guess, I'd say he's selling due to the £460 a year road tax! Face lift model is £270, big difference!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice work on the whole car :thumb:


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

Car looks nice, they are supposed to have quite a few things in common with the focus st, how much i'm not sure it could be internet "facts" but are quite an underated car which is now looking very sexy!

1st class job!


----------



## riles (Jan 27, 2011)

a finish of that quality can't fail to add hundreds to the sale price... top work


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks perfect
very nice:thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work, lovely shine you got out of the thin paint. 

Kind of puts the Golf to shame Ha


----------



## Flaffy_91 (Feb 24, 2012)

Brilliant turn around there buddy... credit to yourself and the work you do!

Just noticed one picture that sums up the problem i have with mazda paint....


DSC06305 by RussZS, on Flickr

My mums got the same car in the same colour and ive cleaned polished and protected it since she got it... however the paint is still realy bad under the laqure (sp) 
you can get a very nice deep finish but when you look carefully they still look very orange peely


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Lovely work Russ! 

Nice 50/50's mate! Lovely orange peel shot of the front wing too!  I've noticed that most mazda's are particularly bad for this. 

Sweet pics as usual, and I just got myself a Sony Nex-F3 too!


----------



## Mikey18 (Aug 23, 2012)

great work mate! looks stunning


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

Love them car !! What a transformation !!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

This is a blast from the past. Thank you all though.

The peel was really bad on this one!

Russ.


----------



## TroyScherer (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice work as always.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Great turnaround Russ. What ratio did you use Grime and Out Russ. Say 10:1 in a 5L sprayer.


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

Fantastic work!

I've got a huge soft spot for the Mazda 3 MPS.


----------

